# USCutter Pcut CTN630 How do I get it to cut using Signblazer?



## thercwizard (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a USCutter Pcut CTN630 that I am unable to cut. I have a lap top that does not have a Serial connection. I have tried and tried the USB connection and cannot get it to work. So I went to Radio Shack and purchased a Serial to USB connection and it did not work. I imported my design from Corel Draw and tweaked it and got it how I wanted it. I then go to the cutter area and try and cut, but it does not work. Can anyone help me. PLEASE! I am begging! (LOL) If anyone could please help me I would greatly appreciate it. My e-mail is: [email protected] or please PM me. Thanks, J


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

This is how my settings are:

USB - USB

In control panel.. my port is set to whatever is the USB/Serial adaptor (aka the cutter).

In the CUTTER control panel.. I have it set to 

CREATION PCUT CTN630

(If that doesnt work set it to this):

CREATION PCUT CTN630 HPGL

If you need any other help feel free to msg me.

These US Cutters are tricky to set up! But when you get em goin they work fine


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Jason,
Did you get your cutter working yet?


----------

